# Who makes that armored EMT vest?



## pfmedic (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it's a kevlar utility vest, but I cant find it on the web. I saw it in a magazine at the station and now I cant find it. It's driving me batty. Help.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 24, 2006)

We can get them locally through our Sheriff's Office...maybe check with yours?


----------



## pfmedic (Jan 25, 2006)

Naw . that aint it. This was a thick blue and black vest with utility pockets. Its was made by a company specifically for medics.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't know if this is the exact product you're looking for, but it might be close.

http://www.pacsafety.com/products/3100.htm

It's made by Pacific Safety Products (Kelowna, BC, Canada).

Hope that helps.

-Cheers


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

The "Griffith" Vest by PSP (they also make some of the best EMS bags out there) comes to mind.

I have an external tactical cover for mine that has big "EMS" on the front and back... cost 70 bucks from Galls, in addition to the Vest.

I'm now thinking of trying one of the new "shirt front" carriers... they are over the shirt carriers that look like the shirt.... actually seem to work pretty well.


----------



## pfmedic (Jan 31, 2006)

*Thats The Vest*

You Guys Came Through. Thanks!


----------

